# AHCI issue Gigabyte GA-P67-UD4



## -Zed- (Mar 20, 2011)

Hey guys just helped a friend put his new rig together and ran into a bump in the road. Its a gigabyte ga-p67-ud4 with factory bios minus having it set to ahci mode. Its a crucial 64gb ssd and I didnt install windows with the bios set to ahci.

 After the install I had him switch it to ahci and then windows would not load. He kept getting the blue screen of death. No matter what it would not work. I had him switch back to ide and it loaded fine. I had him try again same prob. Now I will do a fresh install tomorrow and set the bios first but Im not sure if that will solve it. Its the only drive other than the dvd drive. 

Is there some thing Im missing here. My comp I can switch back and forth with no probs all day long. Its a little weird. Please help me out if you can. I'm doing all this via the phone and hes a 1000 miles away. Thanks guys.


Case closed


----------



## Mussels (Mar 20, 2011)

you're supposed to reinstall windows between swapping from IDE to AHCI. there are methods to make it work (google them) but its no different to swapping to a different SATA/RAID controller... without the right drivers already installed, shit will go bad.

many modern driver installers install for whatever mode you have selected at the time, so, when you change, shit goes bad.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 20, 2011)

On my P67 using XP I must use IDE with a ssd...I do not know the reason why.


----------



## -Zed- (Mar 20, 2011)

I forgot to mention one other thing. When I have him go into the bios and look at the drives installed on what port. It shows his ssd as a master in sata3 port 0 and it shows a slave in port zero. Mine does not show this same thing so again its kinda strange. Any ways time for bed and thanks alot.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 20, 2011)

rickss69 said:


> On my P67 using XP I must use IDE with a ssd...I do not know the reason why.



likely because you need to set it to AHCI mode and install the AHCI driver while installing windows.


----------



## xvi (Mar 20, 2011)

As usual, Muscles is right. Switching from anything to AHCI will cause problems, SSD or not. If you're going to switch, the easiest thing to do is reinstall.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Mar 20, 2011)

hello bro, tell it's davildog system right anyway seems best thing is reinstall windows but let's try some things first.
what is the mobo bios version is it's B3 ?


----------



## 95Viper (Mar 21, 2011)

You usually do not have to re-install windows, unless something went belly up.

Read this, maybe, it will explain and help:  MS KB922976 

Done it a few times and had no ill effects from the procedure.(With SSDs and HDDs)

Google is your friend!

Goodluck


----------



## -Zed- (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks for the help guys I got figured out . I love how every one says Google is ur friend. If Google is so grand then theres no need for this forum. Believe you me I try not to waste any ones time. Again thanks for the help and links. Oh and thanks Google my friend.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 21, 2011)

-Zed- said:


> Thanks for the help guys I got figured out . I love how every one says Google is ur friend. If Google is so grand then theres no need for this forum. Believe you me I try not to waste any ones time. Again thanks for the help and links. Oh and thanks Google my friend.



well if we can tell you what to google, it saves everyone time. sometimes there are nice and easy guides out there already, once you know what to look for.


----------



## 95Viper (Mar 21, 2011)

-Zed- said:


> Thanks for the help guys I got figured out . I love how every one says Google is ur friend. If Google is so grand then theres no need for this forum. Believe you me I try not to waste any ones time. Again thanks for the help and links. Oh and thanks Google my friend.



I am glad you got it figured out.

Google is grand for finding answers to problems and other info.  So, is bing, ask, and other search engines.
Forums have a role of discussing all issues, and no one is giving you a terse answer or saying we won't help.  
Just saying, it may be possible to find that answer out there in the big ole Internet, 'cause usually someone, somewhere has fixed/solved the usual problems or questions.


----------



## -Zed- (Mar 21, 2011)

I know I was kidding I use google for every thing. It was funny that thats the most common response some one gives instead of help. I was building this comp over the phone with some one who knows very very little about rigs and I needed fast help so I could sleep. But I had success with the build. It is a cooler master haf-x case, gigabyte ga-p67-ud4, 2600k sandy bridge a crucial 64 gb ssd a 1 tb sea gate 8 gb ram 850 corsair ps and so on. Minus the ide/ahci prob it went very smooth for him and I. Ive never meet this guy he is some one I game with and I like to help instead of telling him just google it ; ) Kidding had to say it. Thanks again guys you did help and it was appreciated.


----------



## 95Viper (Mar 21, 2011)

-Zed- said:


> It was funny that thats the most common response some one gives instead of help.



Heh, I gave you help... The MS KB is the answer.  I just ain't re-typing what is already out there.
And, I usually, only give the google thing, if, the answer is to a common asked question.

Just thought I would explain, the GOOGLE thing.

 {Waves hand}Google the force, Luke...


----------



## qubit (Mar 21, 2011)

So how exactly did you fix it? Also, was your friend using XP? XP doesn't natively understand AHCI mode and needs to have a driver slipstreamed onto the installation disc, or the infamous F6 floppy used.


----------



## -Zed- (Mar 21, 2011)

Win 7 and Black magic


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 21, 2011)

There's this way I saw recently for changing IDE -> AHCI without installing OS.



> 1.	 Exit all Windows-based programs.
> 2.	Click Start, type regedit in the Start Search box, and then press ENTER.
> 3.	If you receive the User Account Control dialog box, click Continue.
> 4.	Locate and then click the following registry subkey: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\Msahci
> ...


----------



## qubit (Mar 21, 2011)

-Zed- said:


> Win 7 and Black magic



I think you owe it to all of us that tried to help you to give us a straight answer, no? 

This will contribute back to the forum and help others in the same boat that you were in.

And it's the decent thing to do anyway, innit?


----------



## -Zed- (Mar 21, 2011)

It was a new rig so I just reinstalled. Sense I could not touch the comp it was the easiest fastest way. Not to take away from any one who posted help but I had already reinstalled before a real helpful answer was given. I knew a fresh install was a option didnt need any one to tell me that should have been more clear with my first post.


----------



## qubit (Mar 21, 2011)

Ok, thanks for the update. 

Yeah, I've been there with my own solutions too, sometimes. Just the fact that you're having to write the problem down can give you that "But of course!" moment which can help you solve it.


----------

